# Unbelievable Prizes at Camo Cares 2010 - Fryburg, PA!



## kybar21 (Mar 13, 2005)

Forgot to mention that registration can be completed online! Use this REGISTRATION LINK. You can also print out forms and mail them in if you're more comfortable with that. Thanks for the support!


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hunt of a lifetime will have a booth at the Erie(McKean) IBO shoot this weekend. There will be flyers and registration Forms at the booth that you can pick up.


----------



## kybar21 (Mar 13, 2005)

Good luck to all of the shooters in Erie this weekend! Please spread the word about Camo Cares!


----------



## kybar21 (Mar 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## theaceman (Sep 27, 2008)

Its going to be a great day Kyle...looking forward to it.

- Mike


----------



## longdraw31 (Dec 19, 2009)

Talked to several guys at Erie that said they were registered for the Camo Cares Event.


----------



## kybar21 (Mar 13, 2005)

Wanted to make sure that everyone understands that you can indeed shoot with your friends during the shoot! The random draw for scoring purposes only and will take place after the shoot is over.


----------



## kybar21 (Mar 13, 2005)

The fine folks at Plano just stepped up and sent over $1,000 worth of bow and gun cases for the event! There are going to be some very happy winners! :thumbs_up


----------



## kybar21 (Mar 13, 2005)

East Coast Gun Sales just sent a shipment of prizes worth over $2,000 including a bunch of guns and camping equipment!  I keep sayin it, but you guys REALLY don't want to miss this shoot!


----------



## longdraw31 (Dec 19, 2009)

Only a week & 1/2 to this event. Things are looking better all the time.

I still can't believe this event isn't sold out yet. $25--get a T-shirt,lunch,free entry to the band concert and shoot 30 3d's and a chance to be on a winning team and win $$$$. Then the novelity shoots with some grand prizes and then get in the raffle drawings at 2-4pm and win some outstanding prizes there. 

All the proceeds go to send kids on there HUNT OF A LIFETIME.

www.wiredoutdoors.com

You got to watch the video guys.


----------



## kybar21 (Mar 13, 2005)

Clarion Bathware just donated this jacuzzi tub valued at over $1,800!



It might require a little bathroom remodeling, but think about the possibilities guys! Hmmm..... :thumbs_up


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

1 More registration on it's way !!:thumbs_up


----------



## kybar21 (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice...thanks for the support! Just got word that Route 66 Sporting Good is donating another new bow for our raffle! Looking forward to meeting all of you AT folks!


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I got my registration in this morning! Looking forward to great shoot as well as helping the kids.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Cook Riverside Cabins/Phale Whale Canoe Fleet in Cook Forest State Park just donated a 2 night stay for 2. Also they donated 3 different canoe trips on the Clarion River.:thumbs_up


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

There is still room to shoot. Get them registrations in quick guys. The shoot is this Saturday.


----------



## kybar21 (Mar 13, 2005)

The long-range forecast looks great for Camo Cares! There's still time to register for anyone who has been waiting. I also found out that the bow donated by Route 66 Sporting Goods is a brand new Ross Cardiac 31!


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Just watched the weather. Looks like we are going to get a beautiful day for the the Big Event.


----------



## longdraw31 (Dec 19, 2009)

My buddies and I are all looking forward to the event. We are going to do it all.Archery ,raffles and the concert. Might even go back on Sunday and shoot the regular monthly 3D shoot. That is if I don't do to much of this on Saturday evening :darkbeer:


----------



## eriesigtau (Dec 10, 2004)

I am with you :darkbeer: Saturday Night. Your on for Sunday.


----------

